# STEG MSK CLASS A AMPLIFIER



## RMZaudio80 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello, and good day to all! So, today I received my STEG MSK CLASS A AMPLIFIER from Radek in Canada and I have to say he was amazing on the price , handling and shipping of my steg amplifier. I'm very pleased with the whole transaction and the way he answered all my questions and concerns . Thank u again. Radek for all your help . 😃 I will soon be hooking up this amplifier and see what it can do .


----------



## RadekCanada (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks Daniel 

I am always willing to answer your or anyones questions . Steg makes outstanding products, no doubt. Entire Masterstroke line is superb. MSK Class A is a great amplifier but still not their best in my humble opinion. *True Champ* is waiting for You just let me know when you are ready ;-) 
Cheers


----------



## RMZaudio80 (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, yes! Radek . I truly love steg amplifiers/ Gt audio gear 😍 And yes, I do appreciate all ur help with all my questions and the transaction . Yes, I do agree masterstroke line is absolutely 💯 👌 🔥 . Yes, ill definitely let u know when I come up with the cash. I have to save some green firts. 😁 but don't sale it , please. Lol .


----------

